# Our little farm finally has a website!



## Panther (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey all,

We are excited that our little Micro-Homestead now has a website. 

I'm not spamming the board here....just looking for input on what you think of our family's new site.

Roots, Wings & Things Farm

Please let me know what you think!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

It is beautiful! You did a very good job designing it.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

VERY nice! Looks SO professional! Good job


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

Great website - looking forward to seeing it fill up with neat things!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Very impressive. Did you do this your self or have payed help? We are wanting to do one for our soap and veggies. Again very nice


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

awesome, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Panther (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks!!

BigDave - I did use a very simple template, but did all the design and content myself

acde - THERE'S MORE! - I just uploaded the separate section of the same website for our Old Time Radio Shows. It's a completely different design though, so please check it out and let me know.

You can see that one here: Ultimate OTR Collection It's basically rootswingsthings.com/OTR

Thanks for the encouragement everyone!


----------



## TonyM (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice web site. I look forward to seeing it continue to develop. I recommend you put a link to it in your signature line so that every time you post people will see that link.
Tony


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Panther, I am very interested in the old time radio. When will the podcast be up, and how will that work?


----------



## Panther (Oct 19, 2006)

Capt Quirk said:


> Panther, I am very interested in the old time radio. When will the podcast be up, and how will that work?


I'm hoping to have the podcast up within a week. The first two shows have already been written.

Please check our Ultimate OTR Collection page for more details.

Our collection is now just over 140,000 shows. I will be broadcasting a show on the podcast and if you like it, you will be able to buy a CD/DVD of the entire series.

For instance, I may play an episode of '_Yours Truly, Johnny Dollar_' on the podcast and if you like it, you can visit the website and buy a data DVD of all 612 episodes in mp3 format for a very modest cost.

Please check it out! :lonergr:


----------



## Panther (Oct 19, 2006)

Capt Quirk said:


> Panther, I am very interested in the old time radio. When will the podcast be up, and how will that work?


The podcast is now live!

You can get it through iTunes if you search for 'Ultimate OTR Collection'

or

you can just bookmark the website and listen to it directly from there.

http://rootswingsthings.com/OTR/podcast.html 

Let me know what you think!


----------

